# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Chinese Miracle-2 (Test Version) Reports: SPD/Spreadtrum

## mohamed73

Dear Friends, 
Previous Test Report thread: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Now the next step....  
Please, post here your test reports with *Chinese Miracle-2 (Test Version) SPD/Spreadtrum* software.  *Important:* This software is a *Test Version* so please, always make a backup before any operation !   *How to download software:*
1. Go here: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
2. Download and install: *InfinityBox_install_CM2SPD_vX.XX.rar*   *How to Activate Chinese Miracle-2 (Test Version) software (for FREE) for Main Infinity-Box:*
1. Login to your *Infinity Online Service (IOS)* account: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
2. Go to "Products" menu
3. Select "Software activations" item
4. Select "*Chinese Miracle-2 (Test Version)* software activation for Main Infinity-Box"
5. Click to "Buy" button
6. You will see a confirmation and Activation status
7. Follow by given instruction and update your Smart-Card firmware -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
8. Now you can use new software   *Note-1:*   Each Infinity-Box User already have a free Infinity Online Service  (IOS) Account, you just need to get your Login/Password from your  Box/Dongle and login.  *Note-2:* This *Test Version* software available for all *Main Infinity-Box* users: for users with Renewed Updates/Support and for users without Renewed Updates/Support  *Note-3:* This *Test Version* software IS NOT available for Infinity-Box [BEST] and Infinity-Box CDMA-Tool users.  
This software future depends on your test-reports and advices: 
- If you have any SPD CPU based phone and want to see it supported - post here your request.
- If you have any SPD CPU based phone with some kind of software  damage/problem - post here your questions and we will try to adjust our  software to fix that problems. 
Also, please, check this thread: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Where to send flash files and links: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *If you  have any problem with Activation process:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *If you have SPT-Box Activation and it stop to work after Smart-Card update:*
1. Go here: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
2. Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
3. Run Activator.exe
4. Enetr your data
5. You will get user.ini file
6. Copy user.ini into folder with SPT software
7. Run SPT.exe - it can not run
8. Run SPT.exe again - it can run and works well

----------

